# I need a milkcrate!!!



## Dubie

Hey guys! Do any of you know where I can buy a milkcrate for my yak? Thanks!


----------



## lastcast

Lowes and Home depote has them.


----------



## Dubie

*thanks*

Thanks for the help lastcast! that was quick!


----------



## Gravy Jones

Are the crates at HD/Lowes real milk crates or are they the cheaper organizational bins like they have at Staples? If the latter, those office type "milk crates" are pretty flimsy. You are better off looking for a real milk crate at a grocery store or resturant. Way stronger. My brother got me three of them from a local restaurant by just asking the manager. Free.


----------



## bimini

*Crates*

Give Hot Spots a visit. They have them with an assortment of colored nylon covers that offer pockets and three pole holders. They're very durable.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Home Depot does not carry milk crates, just cheap closet organization plastic...I work there. Don't get the Bass Pro "milk crates" either, they are also cheap plastic even though they look real. Farmers markets and vegetable/flower stands usually have them and are always happy to donate them for a few dollars.


----------



## Dubie

*thanks again!*

man- when you want some help, you really get some help! thanks for the info on lowes and home depot! I'll check by publix- they have a ton around the backs of their stores...


----------



## Chumbucket

bimini said:


> Give Hot Spots a visit. They have them with an assortment of colored nylon covers that offer pockets and three pole holders. They're very durable.


I picked one of these up and they are awesome! Even tested it out by rolling the yak a week later launching, everything was safe and sound thanks the the nylon cover having a velcro down top.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Dubie said:


> man- when you want some help, you really get some help! thanks for the info on lowes and home depot! I'll check by publix- they have a ton around the backs of their stores...



careful thats considered petty theft, id ask before i go scrounging for crates.


----------



## FLSalomon

go to Publix, Walmart or other grocery store dairy section and ask for one - they usually will just let you have it... I got one from a store 2 weeks ago...


----------



## tljbabc

*milk crate*

i have one u may have i am in gulf breeze proper let me know


----------



## bnz

Forget finding a milkcrate locally. With some pvc, a heat gun, and a little ingenuity you can make your own custom crates to fit your tankwell perfectly. Here are the last two I made (Phoenix 160 and Tarpon 160i):










Heck, I liked them so much I even made a custom drop in fiberglass crate for my kaskazi marlin:


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Nice. Innovation there


----------



## wflgator

Dang - What Size PVC is that? Did you just use the heat gun to bend the PVC?


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

how did you make the tank, that would make a awesome livewell!!


----------



## Dubie

*crate*

Well, after searching a couple places- I finally found a crate...I went to Publix, talk with manager, offered to buy for $20- no....offered to donate $20 to a fund that is usually near the checkout-registers- no....went to Winn Dixie out near Cantonment, talk with manager- they go and get me a brand new black one:thumbup: - offered the money to the manager- they said keep it- glad to help! I like Winn Dixie :thumbsup: I agree that it is better to ask than just take, and I always offer something- just the way I was brought up....thanks for all the help!


----------

